# CAD "Wahine"



## Khaled A (May 6, 2020)

Hi there, I am a 10th grader in Canada taking an architecture course, I am required to model a civilian vehicle and I have always been a ferry lover, the Wahine in particular. Especially the design of her bridge. I also highly respect her architect of whom I like his other designs. Here are some shots of the model. Just started two days ago.


----------



## Khaled A (May 6, 2020)

sorry, just realized the screenshots are bad. Do excuse that.


----------



## BarryGibson (6 mo ago)

Have you seen this TEV Wahine 1/35 Build | Model Boats
Also TEV Wahine by Richard Dunn - Radio - scale 1:35 - 1965


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Your design look buildable.


----------

